# Recommendations Richard Strauss best movements



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

my favorites movements are Beethoven Symphonys 3 , 9 but and especially Symphony No. 6 " The Pastorale " 
recently I listen Sibelius shymphonys and now I want to go to Richard Strauss .
Any recommendations ?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

He won't sound anything like Sibelius or Beethoven. You might like the tone poem Death and Transfiguration.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

But, you just asked for Sibelius recommendations yesterday. Don't tell me you're already done with his music


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

- Burleske for Piano & Orchestra
- Till Eulenspiegel for Orchestra
- Piano Quartet
- 4 Letzte Lieder for Soprano & Orchestra
- Metamorphosen for Strings
- Arabischer Tanz, for Piano4


----------



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

violadude said:


> But, you just asked for Sibelius recommendations yesterday. Don't tell me you're already done with his music


Im making a new play-list for my mp3-player with some movements of symphonyes , Sibelius, Dvorak , and I need new explorings ... I want to know something of Strauss best works


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Metamorphoses
Also sprach Zarathustra
Death and transfiguration
Don Quixote
Till Eulenspiegel
4 last songs
Ein Alpine symphony
Horn concerto

a few hours hours of joy for your playlist...


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

- Horn Concerto No 1 in E-flat major, Movement 2 (better together with Movement 1, which also nice)
- Ein Heldenleben, Movement 1 "Der Held" (The Hero)
- Also sprach Zarathustra, Section 1 Einleitung, oder Sonnenaufgang (Introduction, or Sunrise)


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

StDior said:


> - Also sprach Zarathustra, Section 1 Einleitung, oder Sonnenaufgang (Introduction, or Sunrise)


What? Listening to just the sunrise section of ASZ is like turning on a movie and just watching the opening credits. Why not just listen to the whole thing?

The sunrise section is great as an opener, but ultimately one the least interesting parts of the piece. It's weird that only that part got so famous considering how little of the piece it makes up.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

violadude said:


> What? Listening to just the sunrise section of ASZ is like turning on a movie and just watching the opening credits. Why not just listen to the whole thing?
> 
> The sunrise section is great as an opener, but ultimately one the least interesting parts of the piece. It's weird that only that part got so famous considering how little of the piece it makes up.


I dunno, some of us think the whole piece isn't that inspired, other than the opening. But I am generally opposed to splitting works up into bits.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

The thread is asked for movements (and not for whole piece). Generally my opinion also is that it is better to listen to a whole piece.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Surprised no one's mentioned the Der Rosenkavalier Suite. Listen to that immediately. If you like that check out these:

Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration)
Also sprach Zarathustra
Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony)
Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life)


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

StDior said:


> The thread is asked for movements (and not for whole piece). Generally my opinion also is that it is better to listen to a whole piece.


It's not quite clear though, since he then goes on to list entire Beethoven symphonies. With Strauss, isolating movements doesn't really work since he wasn't a symphonist and wrote a lot of tone poems and operas.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I was always astonished by the first 'movement' (if that's what it can be called) of Ein Heldenleben. Don Juan is one that is really popular, I'd say it's one of the very best Romantic compositions, probably the most swashbuckling piece you will ever listen to.

Dance of the 7 veils from Salome is one that you've got to listen to.

I'd definitely listen to the festichles preludium op. 61, it's probably my favorite Strauss.

Daphne is a really beautiful score, though it's a whole opera.


----------

